# HCPCS code A4220 not payable with 62370



## sdaghf2 (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if we can bill CPT code 62370 along with A4220 in 2015.  Work comp carrier is denying code A4220 saying it's a new edit in 2015 that  HCPCS code A4220 is bundled with CPT code 62370.   I could not find it in the books, is this true?  Thank you.


----------



## dclark7 (Feb 19, 2015)

According to the NCCI edits A4220 is a column 2 code to 62370 with a modifier indicator of "0" (no modifier allowed) effective 1/1/2015.


----------

